# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Half Of Worlds Muslimsre Inbred Due To Generations Of Incest

## Coolwalker

Here’s an explanation for Islamic terrorism that’s never proffered:


Insanity and Stupidity


A never-spoken-about problem with Muslims is their inbreeding as a result of their long and deeply-ingrained practice of marrying first cousins — a practice that has been prohibited in the Judeo-Christian tradition since the days of Moses.


More than 7 years ago, the UK’s environment minister Phil Woolas had sounded the alarm about this “very sensitive” issue that is “rarely debated”. Referring to the culture of arranged marriages between cousins in the Muslim immigrant community, Woolas said: “If you have a child with your cousin the likelihood is there’ll be a genetic problem.”


Woolas, whose views are supported by medical experts, said most cases occur in immigrant families from rural Pakistan, where up to half of all marriages involve first cousins. Woolas said: “If you talk to any primary care worker they will tell you that levels of disability among the . . . Pakistani population are higher than the general population. And everybody knows it’s caused by first cousin marriage.”


The problem is made worse by generational inbreeding. As Woolas put it, “Many of the parents themselves and many of the public spokespeople are themselves products of first cousin marriages.” That would explain why research for BBC2’s Newsnight in November 2005 showed that British Pakistanis accounted for 3.4% of all births but 30% of all British children with recessive genetic disorders.


Indeed, an entry in Wikipedia confirms that “Cousin marriages in Muslim majority countries are often preferred and even encouraged in some regions,” and points to the fact that prophet Muhammad himself had married cousins.


But the problem isn’t exclusive to Pakistani Muslims as Woolas seems to imply, but is pandemic among Muslims across the world.


Nicolai Sennels


According to Nicolai Sennels, a Danish psychologist who has done extensive research into Muslim inbreeding, close to half of all Muslims in the world are inbred:


70% of Pakistanis are inbred.
67% of Saudi Arabians are inbred.
64% of those living in Jordan and Kuwait are inbred.
63% of Sudanese are inbred.
60% of Iraqis are inbred.
54% of Muslims in the United Arab Emirates and Qatar are inbred.
25-30% of those in Turkey are inbred.
In England, at least 55% of Pakistani immigrants are married to their first cousins.
In Denmark the number of inbred Pakistani immigrants is around 40%.
Sennels points out that cousin marriage was sanctioned by Muhammad and has been going on now for 50 generations (1,400 years) in the Muslim world. This practice of inbreeding will never go away in the Muslim world since Muhammad is the ultimate example and authority on all matters, including marriage.


Sennels warns that massive inbreeding in Muslim culture may well have done virtually irreversible damage to the Muslim gene pool, including extensive damage to Muslims’ intelligence, sanity, and health. (Similar effects were seen in the Pharaonic dynasties in ancient Egypt and in the British royal family, where inbreeding was the norm for a significant period of time.)


Below are the consequences of inbreeding:


1. Birth and birth defects:


100% increase in the risk of stillbirths.
50% increase in the risk that the child dies during labor.
The risk of autosomal recessive genetic disorders such as cystic fibrosis and spinal muscular atrophy is 18 times higher.
The risk of death due to malformations is 10 times higher.
2. Physical and mental retardation and illnesses:


The closer the blood relative, the higher the risk of mental and physical retardation and schizophrenic illness.


The closer the blood relative, the higher the risk of schizophrenic illness, i.e., insanity.
Social abilities develop much slower in inbred babies. An academic paper published in the Indian National Science Academy found that “the onset of various social profiles like visual fixation, social smile, sound seizures, oral expression and hand-grasping are significantly delayed among the new-born inbred babies.”


Research shows that if one’s parents are cousins, intelligence goes down 10-16 IQ points. The risk of having an IQ lower than 70, the official demarcation for being classified as “retarded,” increases by 400% among children of cousin marriages.



child born with 16 toes

All of which would explain the following phenomena among Muslims (Source:Nicolai Sennels):

1 out of every 3 Somalis are mentally ill.
More than 40% of the patients in Denmark‘s biggest ward for clinically insane criminals have an immigrant (i.e., Muslim) background.


One-third of all handicapped people in Copenhagen have a “foreign” (i.e., Muslim) background.
In Denmark, psychologist Sennels’ native country, “non-Western” immigrants (who are mainly Muslim) are more than 300% more likely to fail the intelligence test required for entrance into the Danish army.


In Denmark, Muslim children are grossly overrepresented among children with special needs. One-third of the budget for Danish schools is consumed by special education.


64% of school children with Arabic parents in Denmark are still illiterate after 10 years in the Danish school system. The immigrant drop-out rate in Danish high schools is twice that of the native-born.
The U.S. is not immune. According to Sennels, “One study based on 300,000 Americans shows that the majority of Muslims in the USA have a lower income, are less educated, and have worse jobs than the population as a whole.”


Muslims’ average lower IQ means a lowered ability to enjoy and produce knowledge and abstract thinking, which would explain why:


The Arab world translates just 330 books every year, about 20% of what Greece alone does. In the last 1,200 years years of Islam, just 100,000 books have been translated into Arabic, about what Spain does in a single year.
7 out of 10 Turks have never even read a book.
Only 9 Muslims had ever won the Nobel Prize, and 5 of those 9 were for the “Peace Prize.”
According to Nature magazine, Muslim countries produce just 10% of the world average when it comes to scientific research (measured by articles per million inhabitants).
Sennels concludes:


The troubling reality being referred to is the widespread practice of Muslim inbreeding and the birth defects and social ills that it spawns.


The tragic effect of the Left’s control of the boundaries of debate is that any discussion about vital issues such as these marks an individual as an “Islamophobe” and a “racist.”


A person who dares to point at the pathology of inbreeding in the Muslim community is accused of whipping up hatred against Muslim people.


But all of this could not be further from the truth. To fight against inbreeding anywhere is to defend humanity and to defend innocent babies from birth defects….


Let us keep in mind that Muslims are the first — though maybe not the biggest — victims of Islam….


In fact, it is the Left’s callous silence on this issue (and on so many others) that exposes who is truly “anti-Muslim.”


Half Of Worldâ€™s Muslimsre Inbred Due To Generations Of Incest (Video) Trump Must Ban Inbreds From USA Fast Or Else! | Alternative

----------


## Northern Rivers

This might be how Neanderthal exited...

This as a natural step in evolution....or, in this case, devolution. Any species is going to progress according to mate selection. Selection criteria certainly isn't evident for "smarts" when women are treated as chattels and refused an education.

Hillary Clinton's support of nations where this is endemic says a lot about her "Trump is sexist" argument.

----------


## Daily Bread

16 toes ? Is the national Muslim soccer league aware of this ?

----------

Captain Kirk! (01-19-2016),Madison (01-19-2016),Toefoot (01-19-2016)

----------


## Toefoot

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 





> 16 toes ? Is the national Muslim soccer league aware of this ?



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------


## Daily Bread

> 


Toast em

----------

Madison (01-19-2016)

----------


## samspade

Considering that muslims rape anything that moves including animals I have my doubts about the conclusion of the OP.

----------


## Calypso Jones

no wonder, bread.  

How many of those pakis have multiple legs, toes, crazy skin, tumorous skin.   this would explain it.  I thought it might be the fact that mostly they reject the true God.      It all ties in though.

----------

Madison (01-19-2016)

----------


## Madison

> 16 toes ? Is the national Muslim soccer league aware of this ?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:   thanks for this one  seriously hilarious!

----------


## Madison

> Toast em


 And that pedophile probably F*** his own daughter of 6 years old...in the front or backdoor...bcuz for them they want to keep them until they bleed as a virgin

----------


## JustPassinThru

The more I examine it, the more I am convinced.

Allah is Satan; and this is his cult to destroy Man.

----------

